# Picked up an old Ariens at a swap meet...



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

For my daughter. Based on what I read here I felt it was a safe bet.
The serial number is pretty faded, I couldn't quite make out the first number but using sscotsman web site I was able to determine it's a '66.
I had to look through a few IPLs to match up what I had. It's got a newer motor on it a 7 h.p. TEC and it runs good. My plan is to go through it and do the maintenance items, grease, oil, things like that and give it a good going over. The handlebars need some welding at the body, that's easy and it seems to be hanging in neutral at the moment. I also need to get the chute crank assembly for it or make one.
That's the short list, I document the journey here as I tear into it.
Next spring I'm going to pick it back up and refurbish it properly. New paint and whatever else it needs. I'll more than likely leave the motor it currently has on it alone. I have a backup 8 h.p. Tec from my old MTD if needed.
I gather from some reading I've done here that sometimes when a repower is done the chute crank won't fit.
I'd be interested in any work arounds you may know of, also does anyone have a crank assembly they'd be willing to part with?
My other option of building one, I have the crank handle from my old MTD I could use to fab something up but I would need the diameter of the sprocket and number of teeth to make that up.
I'm pretty fair at fixing things so you probably won't lose me with your suggestions.
I'm also a member over at a couple of the sister sites, MTF and MLF under the same user name if you want to check out my work. I'm in the Gravely section mostly.
I'm looking forward to your suggestions and to tearing into the Ariens.
Thanks and take care.
Don


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

I am in the middle of a refurb on a 1968 10M6D. Some of the issues I encountered may apply. 

Here are some other resources for people that did repowers on similar model years:
1971 Ariens with predator:





Mechanical restoration of my 1973 Ariens snowblower. - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information


I am repowering with a 212cc Predator engine. The hole pattern is an exact match and the pulley lines up. I had to cut off the original mounting bolts, drill out the holes and put in 1.5" bolts. Others more easily bang out the original mounting bolts with a framing hammer, but mine case started to bend when I tried.

The clutch lever for the belt engagement hits the new engine body. I had to cut it shorter. I think the lever will just barely fit with the new engine in its current position. The chute uses universal joints so I will move the eye bolt from its current location lower in order to locate the lever lower down. There are two oil dipsticks and the chute lever will cover up one, so I will have to remove the lever when checking or adding oil. If I do want to use the remote throttle it will operate in reverse of original. There is a 

I purchased a 140 Emulsion tube and a 0.032 jet from OMB warehouse as this was suggested for running the engine in cold weather. 

I changed the main bearing on the impeller shaft, the two bronze bushings that the auger rides on, and the two bronze bushings that the wheel axle rides on. I also changed the V belt and changed the gear oil.

The tires are very old and am getting some 4.10x6 Carlisle Snow Hog tires to replace the old ones. I had some difficulty taking the axle apart but it ended up coming apart after removing one roll pin. Here is a link that discusses removing the axle.
Old Ariens 6 hp Snow Thrower Spur Gear Replacement

Finally, i also ordered a Clarence Impeller kit
SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KITS

And am going to paint the inside of the chute with EZ glide graphite paint

For repainting I ended up using the methods outlined in the $50 Rustoleum car painting cult (do a search) I used ACE Allis Chalmers orange. I wish I had looked harder or ordered Rustoleum Allis Chalmers as the ACE doesn't thin as well and orange peeled a lot.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks, that was very helpful. Mine has already been repowered so no worries there. Unless the motor goes to crap after running for a bit, I have another motor I can throw on it though.
The chute crank was left off though and the seller didn't have it. My chutes different from yours. Where yours is like a worm gear mine uses something like a sprocket. I can make one up but I need the diameter and number of teeth or someone close by to sell me one.
I'll pick through the links you gave me a bit later.
Thanks again


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is my 1973 Montgomery Ward 8/26 which is made by Gilson blowing snow. I also put a 212cc Predator engine on it too.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

devans said:


> Thanks, that was very helpful. Mine has already been repowered so no worries there. Unless the motor goes to crap after running for a bit, I have another motor I can throw on it though.
> The chute crank was left off though and the seller didn't have it. My chutes different from yours. Where yours is like a worm gear mine uses something like a sprocket. I can make one up but I need the diameter and number of teeth or someone close by to sell me one.


Just to clarify for everyone...you are looking for the chute crank hardware for an old Ariens that has ring of holes around the base of the chute. 
Like my old craftsman driftbuster pictured below, but an old Ariens version. 
It hoped to find a photo with a closer view of the chute rotating hardware on mine (dark outside or id take a closeup), but this should help get folks going in the right direction.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

That's exactly what I'm looking for, or the dimensions of the sprocket. I can fudge the rest.
Nice snowblower BTW.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I should have a sprocket Assembly Complete with the Bracket that Bolts to the Chassis. Send PM if Interested.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> I should have a sprocket Assembly Complete with the Bracket that Bolts to the Chassis. Send PM if Interested.


PM sent


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope you find what you need. That's a great blower there.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry to drag this old thread back but just as I figured my son in law blew up the motor on the first big storm. I picked it back up after the snow melted and I could drag it out and just recently did the transplant of the motor from my old MTD to this one.
All in all it came out looking pretty good and has plenty of power but it was a very tight fit as you'll see in the pictures.
It didn't line up exactly to the original mounts so I had to improvise. I lined up the pulleys, marked the platform and drilled holes for the new bolts. The back two ended up being behind the axle assembly making it very hard to get a wrench on them so I drilled the holes over sized so the heads would fit flush with the platform and welded them in. I think it was better than taking the axle assembly apart.
The handlebars also got re-broken so I welded that back up too. The original belt guard wouldn't work so I modified the MTD's guard. 
In all honesty I would probably have tossed this thing if it wasn't for this site and the people that have done these repowers already. I just wouldn't have considered putting another motor on it. Thanks for teaching an old dog new tricks.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

nice machines...but....a predator engine is like trying to repaint the Mona Lisa better yourself ?
using Chinese paint no less ?


----------

